# Yellow snot?



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

After my six month run of treating snots, all snot is bad snot. 
You can try treating with anti hist, but get a thermometer and check her temp and make sure her glands aren't swollen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

cakemom said:


> After my six month run of treating snots, all snot is bad snot.
> You can try treating with anti hist, but get a thermometer and check her temp and make sure her glands aren't swollen.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i agree but if it keeps up.. get a vet out...


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, I thought I said that, too many things going on at once. I wouldn't go more than a week. Our seemingly nothing snots wound up taking 4 vet visits, a culture and 5 antibiotics to clear 6 months later, and about $1500.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I say call now it could be really bad


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, I guess I'll buy a thermometer tomorrow and then give the vet a call tomorrow after I take her temp if it's off at all, just to be safe. And then if it's normal tomorrow, just keep tabs on it and call them by Monday if she's still snotty (haha). 
Dang, I hope I don't have to get the vet out! That would be twice in under two weeks. My wallet does not like this idea, at all.

Could I just get a human thermometer? Or does it need to be specifically a horse one?


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

From what I know you can most definitely use a human thermometer as long as it's a rectal one and don't get the glass one... breaks too easy.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

You might also check for lumps along her face/jaw - I had a snotty one a few years ago in one of my old horses and he was having a problem with a tooth.


----------



## Azera (Sep 22, 2007)

Sometimes a snotty nose can be strangles also, have you got a new horse recently or has she traveled recently. Strangles is highly contagious too.

It can be anything so I say yes and call vet out with it being yellow snot.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry to hijack Wallaby but what if your horse gets clear snot?
Buzz often gets runny noses I put it down to the weather because its always cold when he gets them, would that be a cause of them.
It's just clear fluid.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't think clear snot is bad. I think it's pretty common. Yellow / white snot, however, usually means they're sick. If she is showing loss of appetite as well, it may be strangles. It could also be a sinus infection. Yellow often equals infection.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Wallaby said:


> Does yellow clear snot warrant a vet call? Or is she most likely fine?
> 
> Also, what kind of snot is "bad snot?"


There are (at least) a hundred reasons for discharge from dust to allergies to infections, and although typically clear or white is 'not bad', the color is sometimes deceiving. 

If the horse is eating, drinking, and active (e.g. still walking around), those are good signs, and I wouldn't make an emergency call to the vet. If the horse is lethargic, has excessive coughing, wheezing or labored breathing, or not eating and drinking, I would call the vet immediately. Anything else I would just keep a good watch over.

Our lead mare once had a day that she started coughing in the morning. In the afternoon she was coughing a lot, had _a lot_ of pure white discharge (like whipped cream) from both nostrils, and her breathing was heavy and sounded like when you have a chest cold. She was a bit lethargic but still eating and drinking. Vet came right out. She had a slightly elevated temperature, the vet gave her a shot of antibiotics just in case, and since she was still eating, said he would be back in the morning to take blood if necessary. Three hours later when I went to check on her, there was no discharge and her breathing was fine. The next morning, the vet looked at her and said she looked/sounded fine so we didn't bother with the blood work. Cause? We'll never know...she probably had something irritating her nose/sinuses that the coughing/discharge finally carried out. I rode her the next day with no ill effects at all. If in doubt, though, call the vet...the $65 it cost us for this 'non-problem' was well worth the peace of mind.


----------

